# Post rut hunting



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

Im hunting the post rut and was wondering if a decoy is a good idea or should i try to go undetected no scents or anything. Im huning a small unhunted peice of property with an agricultural field by it. Any other suggestions would be great!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I would say the rut is still on


----------



## Eagle_Eye44 (Nov 17, 2005)

in the tail end of the rut, or in post rut i prefer to leave the decoy at home, by the end of the rut most bucks are tired and weary but a dab of estrus doe urine and some immature buck grunting may get you your prize


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

All unbred does will go in heat every month for the next several months. I would guess the 2nd peak will be around the 7-12th of Dec. I would use a doe decoy it isnt going to hurt, as far as calling see what seems to work start light and go from there. Sounds like you are working a small limited area you may have to do some improvising and move around a little should have a least two stands to choose from


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Another good thing to use all throughout the rut that will work anytime is a scent drag. Make sure you are getting that scent out there. If the wind is wrong but I know the rut is still on I will use that scent drag then hang it up in the stand as a cover scent. My buck with bow this year came right in even though he was directly downwind, he just smelled something to take his mind of my scent.


----------

